# Outdoor mother cat wants to take kittens out to play?



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

I have an outdoor mother cat with two 10 week old kittens in my house. The mother cat usually spends the night at home and wanders around from dawn to dusk. 

The cats are all in one room; we usually let the mother out of the room and then open the front door when she wants to go outside, but now she just sits outside the room and meows until we also let her kittens come out. I should add that my locality has a large population of stray dogs (also there's no leash laws where I live) and I've witnessed them sniffing out and attacking cats.

I feel guilty about not letting the mother cat follow her instincts and do what she thinks is right for her kittens, but I'm convinced that letting the kittens out puts them in serious danger. What do you folks think? Is there a half-way house to be had here?

ps: yes, I am getting the mother cat spayed soon. She was actually a stray kitten that I adopted only recently

Mama cat - 









the kittens - 









pps: the kittens are about 5-6 weeks old in this pic. They're reasonably bigger and more confident now.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

Another question I forgot to ask in the OP:

Assuming I'm justified in not letting the kittens out, how can I dissuade the mother cat from trying this repeatedly? I've managed to keep her at bay for now but she has a fiery will and knows how to throw a loud meowy fit to get her way.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Spaying her should mellow her out considerably in that regard.  If you can keep her at bay until then. The kittens as well..spay/neuter them while they're too young to have all these funny urges. 

I wouldn't let them outside if you can at all help it. One of my former fosters, who refused to be an inside cat, died recently at the ripe old age of 18 months. I'm all for keeping them indoors if possible and getting everyone fixed as soon as you can. Also, is mom still feeding them? If you stop letting her feed them, that might lessen her desire to take them outside. It will bring mom back into heat though, most likely, so keep her indoors while you're doing this, or make her appointment to be spayed asap. 

Good luck!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What you describe neighborhood wise...
would certainly keep me from letting kittens out!
What are your plans for this little family?
They are Super Cute by the way and Mamas a pretty girl!!


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks all, this forum is so quick!

She is still nursing them (albeit with less frequency), but both kittens are now comfortable with dry and wet food. My original plan was to wait until she stops nursing before fixing an appointment with the vet, but it increasingly sounds like I should go ahead with it sooner than later.

Long term plans: I have no idea, honestly. I'd like to keep all three of them if possible, although sometimes I wonder if the little ones will lead a more fulfilling (a dangerous, but an adventure filled) life if they went the way of their mother and roamed the rooftops for a living.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

If you keep the kittens inside and Play with them a lot, they'll never miss the outdoors! And you'll have a little group that gets along and keeps each other company!!


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

Not to simply bump this thread, but I just witnessed the mother cat narrowly escape from the jaws of three slavering street dogs. They chased her all the way to my gate and she barely escaped, frightened out of her wits and all.

I think it's becoming increasingly clear that I need to resist all her attempts to take the kittens out with her. Unfortunately my mom is becoming increasingly irritated with the cat situation is constantly asking me to get rid of them (my parents are retired folks and live with me at my place).


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If it were me I'd take the mum in and get her fixed now, the kittens are old enough to wean and if mum has been going out for a while its very possible she's already pregnant again.

Keep both mum and kittens inside, she'll adjust and its much safer. If you can't come to an agreement with your mum try to find them an indoor only home if you can, don't just put them out.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would be hesitant to let even her out, with those awful dogs, it's only a matter of time before they could get her. And the kittens, I would absolutely not let them out, for many reasons, but mostly because then they know what they are missing, now they don't. They just have curiosity about it (they probably don't really have to much of that yet even I bet) but they have never been out there. Once you have been out there with them, forget it, they will want to go out there every chance they get. And with the dogs, other animals, and the possibility that one of them runs off, it could just turn into another cat that got loose, not yet fixed, and will grow up and keep having or producing kittens. I know, I am the worst case scenario type person, I really am, but this is all a very real possibility. If you can't keep them all, start asking around, take some cute pictures of them, it will be easier to find homes for them while they are still so young and adorable. Good luck with them.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

mickeyandthecubs said:


> I think it's becoming increasingly clear that I need to resist all her attempts to take the kittens out with her. Unfortunately my mom is becoming increasingly irritated with the cat situation is constantly asking me to get rid of them (my parents are retired folks and live with me at my place).


Seeing as it's your place, hopefully you can make them understand your reasoning for keeping the cats, while at the same time reminding them that it's your home, and your rules apply


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

tezster said:


> Seeing as it's your place, hopefully you can make them understand your reasoning for keeping the cats, while at the same time reminding them that it's your home, and your rules apply


DITTO! In this case, your parents are in your home! Your Rules! Good Luck!


----------

